# It Bombing Time!!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, its been awhile since I have sent out a weapon of mass destruction and I think its time to show some of the new guys how to send a proper bomb!!

Now, I can't leave my house until my next Dr's appointment on Oct. 2nd. So, as I travel to see the Doc, I will stop and Fedex and send it on to its final destination....

Just to put this into perspective, the box pictured is part of the Bomb, not the bomb itself....Thats right, its going into another box!!!!

Get your popcorn ready, this might be the biggest, baddest, hurtenness bomb the foot has ever sent out.






May God have mercy on your soul!!

Bigfoot 9.5


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I Like it

Thats what keeps your spirits up


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool, i'll take the Sprite


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sprite Zero whats up with that..... Have mercy on them Bigfoot


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Good choice! I like using those CAO boxes as well. They don't weigh much and are strong as h_ll. :biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats crazy brian! I still remember the carnage from jonjon! I feel sorry for who ever is on the end of that!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn... that one is gonna hurt somebody


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Whos the target!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nice going Brian. looks like someone is getting lucky, very lucky. did you include 9.5 cigars?


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow i thought the box right there was enough to destroy the planet and now you are talking about a *BIGGER* box that is just completely insane i dont know if anybody can handle that kind of beating, thanks for making this site so entertaining big foot, watch out or you just might get hit first mwhahahahahaa


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The picture speaks for itself---& more to come he said!---WOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

cboor001 said:


> Damn... that one is gonna hurt somebody


you have no idea my friend :arghhhh: speaking from experiance someone is in for a world of s&*t


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Go get em 9.5 Nub toe:lol:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

And it starts all over again...will the destruction never cease...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh: This is gonna be good! :arghhhh:

Go get'um Brian!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

SWEET JAYSUS!! 

There's nothing left here to talk about!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Go get em "little" Bigfoot!! :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Get'em 9.5


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh my god here we go Bigfoot is gonna stomping someone bad AGAIN


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Go for it Brian!!! Someone is going to get their @$$ handed to them!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I cant wait to see this one land, Someone is in for a world of pain!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

some of the newbies have no idea how thats going to hurt


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> Cool, i'll take the Sprite


That's fine! You can have the F'n Sprite.... :roflmao:

Damn, that is an atomic bomb! $hit!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

yikes!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy crap... someone needs to run... FAST!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> And it starts all over again...will the destruction never cease...


I, for one, hopes not!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookout


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

That is insane!! I have much to learn..


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

this may get ugly.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh hell. Who pissed you off big guy? That is going to DESTROY someones house!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That's gonna hurt!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

MMMUUUUHHHHAAAAAHHAAA!!! some poor fool better have one hell of a Humi. Tell em I also build custom homes. I don't think a cabinet will do. P.S. make sure they post this major hit for the contest. I may have to ammend the rules to give multiple citations for major hits like this. You weren't a pilot for the Enola Gay were you?


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

CAO tape is always scary!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like hes finally come out of hibernation!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't wait for the fallout.


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Looks like hes finally come out of hibernation!


"I believe all we have done is awakened a sleeping giant and filled him with a terrible resolve..." Commander of Japanese navy after pearl harbor attack.

me thinks this may have about the same end result. Go get em, and show no mercy.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG. I feel sorry for the recipient.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that Brian has allot of time on his hands it looks like he's going to make the best of it...OMG help Us ALL!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

thank the Maker, this is what i've been looking forward to watching! it sure is fun as hell watching the Old Beasts take on the newer smackers. lil'boom, lil'boom, lil'boom...then OMGWTF, bigdawg(foot) retaliate to make sure everyone remembers their bombing heritage. 

get 'em, brian!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Brian has not been on a bombing spree in a while i guess he is making up for lost time


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll keep an eye on CNN to get the live report from the blast zone.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm ready


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Dang! This sure is a lot of posts over a cardboard box from a guy with 9.5 toes. :roflmao:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am popping the popcron and lighting a cigar... ready to watch it land


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Another town off the map!


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

no bigfoot not agian
pleaseeee.......!!!!!!!!
lol 
i hope whoever gets this better like it or you are a bum i mean this guy has alot of respect for people on here so that why he takes care of them
god bless u bigfoot


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

YIKES!!:huh_oh::brick::arghhhh::sweat:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't know you were in the destruction business, someone must have really made you mad.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

might need this....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*:huh_oh:......Godspeed to the recipient*


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

holy crap! go get em!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

The you tube was a nice touch.:lol:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

oh no, looks like it is that time of the year again!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

hoorah!!
happy hunting
and i like sprite too


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Layeth the smacketh down!!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

The suspense is killing me.:sweat: Can't wait to see the recipients reaction.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Brutal to say the least.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

the person I'm taking out has responded to this thread....let the games begin!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> the person I'm taking out has responded to this thread....let the games begin!!!


God help them!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE! go get em.:wazzapp: One o yas in deep.:brick:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> the person I'm taking out has responded to this thread....let the games begin!!!


that narrows it down to about 50 or so people.....:brick:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

They will be replacing my entire stairwell today and won't be completed until the 1st. or 2nd.of Oct...I'm in the clear I think !


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Nice Vid...*



Bigfoot said:


> Get your popcorn ready, this might be the biggest, baddest, hurtenness bomb the foot has ever sent out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice visualization... 
:huh_oh:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Go get 'em, Brian.

Mass destruction in the forecast!


----------

